# STONEHAVEN IN STOCK!!! CupOJoes!! Order NOW!



## KickinItInSD (Aug 4, 2010)

Not much else to say, CupOJoes has SH in stock, (8oz) bags, limit one per customer.

Stonehaven Esoterica Tobacco 8oz Bag Limit 1 per Customer - esosto8

:dance::dance::dance:


----------



## loki993 (Sep 25, 2010)

Got it I think THANK YOU SIR!!!!


----------



## laloin (Jun 29, 2010)

you guys are gonna be the death of me 
got my 1 bag woohoo 
troy


----------



## KickinItInSD (Aug 4, 2010)

Called P&C, they haven't gotten any in yet.


----------



## loki993 (Sep 25, 2010)

I ordered it and I didn't even look or care at that point, but I gotta admit 9 bucks to ship one bag of tobacco is a bit steep.


----------



## Trilobyte (Sep 17, 2011)

Thanks, got my order in.


----------



## KickinItInSD (Aug 4, 2010)

It's all done by $$, so: 

"Shipping charges in the continental US are $3.99 up to $10, $5.99 up to $25, $8.99 up to $50, $9.99 up to $100 and $11.99 over $100. Alaska, Hawaii and International orders will be billed at actual shipping cost by order weight. We ship orders within 48 hours via the most economical method and will advise you promptly of any backorders."


----------



## loki993 (Sep 25, 2010)

KickinItInSD said:


> It's all done by $$, so:
> 
> "Shipping charges in the continental US are $3.99 up to $10, $5.99 up to $25, $8.99 up to $50, $9.99 up to $100 and $11.99 over $100. Alaska, Hawaii and International orders will be billed at actual shipping cost by order weight. We ship orders within 48 hours via the most economical method and will advise you promptly of any backorders."


I guess that's just kind of annoying because the PO doesn't change the price of shipping based on the value of what your shipping, they charge you based on weight.

Its just kind of a niggling annoyance but it just feels like they're getting one over on people that's all.


----------



## Commander Quan (May 6, 2003)

Cup O Joe's has always been the most expensive for everything. I'd rather go without than buy from him.


----------



## KickinItInSD (Aug 4, 2010)

Commander Quan said:


> Cup O Joe's has always been the most expensive for everything. I'd rather go without than buy from him.


!!!wow!!! Bad experiences? Haha...I would probabl pay $50 for 8oz shipped...so $40.00 is not bad at all. It will take me more then a month to go through this much.


----------



## REDROMMY (Jan 17, 2011)

Yeahhhh buddy!


----------



## mmiller (Nov 17, 2011)

Commander Quan said:


> Cup O Joe's has always been the most expensive for everything. I'd rather go without than buy from him.


+1 im in the same boat buddy, Stoney is a great tobacco dont get me wrong but, not good enough for me to pay $9 shipping for one bag.


----------



## Xodar (Mar 4, 2011)

On more than one occasion I have created the same "free shipping worthy" order on both Smokingpipes and P & C's sites to save a few dollars one way or the other. I don't want to waste money. But I seem to have the option to buy Stoney only once or twice a year, and my hoarded stash is low  . The shipping charges are ugly, but c'est la vie.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

I just grabbed one for a friend thanks!


----------



## KickinItInSD (Aug 4, 2010)

Last time Stonehaven came out was in the Fall of last year, so for a lot of us...this is a one-chance thing.

Oh, and for $2 more in shipping, you can get $50.00 more tobacco. Slope it up boys!!


----------



## x6ftundx (Jul 31, 2008)

wooo hooo thanks!


----------



## Firedawg (Nov 8, 2010)

It will be around with others. I will pass on Cups also. Thanks for the heads up though!!!


----------



## gahdzila (Apr 29, 2010)

:whoo: I snagged a bag! Thanks for the heads up! :whoo:


----------



## prole (Feb 15, 2012)

4noggins has bags now too, was happy to pass on cupofjoes as well. 4noggins are great, friendly people and a little less mark up on this batch at least


----------



## loki993 (Sep 25, 2010)

prole said:


> 4noggins has bags now too, was happy to pass on cupofjoes as well. 4noggins are great, friendly people and a little less mark up on this batch at least


I guess, 28 vs 30 and 8.95 vs 8.99 for shipping. Either way I got my bag and I'm happy. Next time maybe Ill be more patient, but as this was my first time being able to get it and it wasn't 50 for a bag, I was afraid it would be gone quick so I jumped on it.


----------



## GoJohnnyGo (Nov 19, 2011)

I just ordered one from 4noggins. I hope this stuff is as good as the hype. I really like Burleys and Va's...and flake tobacco, so it can't be bad! Thanks for the heads up on this.


----------



## loki993 (Sep 25, 2010)

GoJohnnyGo said:


> I just ordered one from 4noggins. I hope this stuff is as good as the hype. I really like Burleys and Va's...and flake tobacco, so it can't be bad! Thanks for the heads up on this.


I've had a little its definitely good and worth the hype. Its not so good, IMO, that Im going to overpay for a bag but Ill snag one at regular price if ones available.


----------



## gahdzila (Apr 29, 2010)

GoJohnnyGo said:


> I just ordered one from 4noggins. I hope this stuff is as good as the hype. I really like Burleys and Va's...and flake tobacco, so it can't be bad! Thanks for the heads up on this.


It is very good. I don't prowl eBay for it, I won't overpay for it, I don't call every shop in the country and asked to be put on waiting lists for it. But when one of these threads pop up and I can snag a bag, yep I'm getting some.

You will almost certainly enjoy it, and if you don't, I (or someone else here) will buy the leftovers :mrgreen:


----------



## RupturedDuck (Jan 11, 2012)

Sheesh! 4Noggins stock ran out quick!

Now Cup O Joes is out of Stonehaven, but they have Penzance still.

RD


----------



## roaster (Jun 12, 2011)

How did I miss this thread. Hope joes's still has them.


----------



## 4noggins (May 9, 2009)

Penzance and Stonehaven are both back in stock at 4noggins.com


----------



## prole (Feb 15, 2012)

loki993 said:


> Next time maybe Ill be more patient, but as this was my first time being able to get it and it wasn't 50 for a bag, I was afraid it would be gone quick so I jumped on it.


Yeah, nothing wrong with that deal, really. I waited for noggins mainly since I wanted to combine it with a little bit larger order and hit the free shipping mark. I was able to get a bag of Penzance, some BBF, squad leader and finally a chance to try this Stonehaven I've heard so much about.

Thanks to the op for getting the word out. This forum is awesome.


----------



## RupturedDuck (Jan 11, 2012)

Doh! Missed it again! I feel like I've been playing "Peek-A-Boo!"

I put an order in for Penzance from COJ. I'll have to keep more alert for Stonehaven.

So...those tin foil (8oz) bags...jar it up? Or it will keep in those?

RD


----------



## Variables (Dec 2, 2009)

RupturedDuck said:


> So...those tin foil (8oz) bags...jar it up? Or it will keep in those?


Jar them up!


----------



## prole (Feb 15, 2012)

Has anyone gotten a tracking number from noggins yet? Anxious to try this stuff


----------



## RupturedDuck (Jan 11, 2012)

Variables said:


> Jar them up!


Thanks. I figured.  Will do!

RD


----------



## KickinItInSD (Aug 4, 2010)

Just got mine today, and cellared it! I have to say, the aged SH definitely smells a LOT better. This one had a bit of an acrid smell to it, was a little off-putting, but I could
still smell the SH behind it.

We'll see what a couple of years will do to it


----------



## 4noggins (May 9, 2009)

All of the Stonehaven and Penzance orders were shipped on Monday.
Hope you guys enjoy the tobaccos.

Rich
4noggins.com


----------

